# Puch bicycle? Anyone heard of them?



## slick (May 23, 2010)

O.k. How old is the company? Anyone out there heard of it? Made in Syria i guess? It has the word Puch on the crank like a AS&Co. crank. Has the typical diamond frame like a schwinn collegiate. It's a three speed with no shifter? Guess you manually change the gears depending on where you're going? Any info appreciated.


----------



## sm2501 (May 23, 2010)

Here's what Dale at Classic Rendezvous has to say about them-

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Austria/AD.htm


----------



## slick (May 23, 2010)

Wow thanks! I searched the web and couldn't find anything? I wonder if that's the same Daimler from Chrysler automobiles?


----------



## partsguy (May 23, 2010)

I doubt it, but it would be interesting!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 23, 2010)

Yeah it is.  
We've got a Puch road bike mid 70's ,Japanese made, but real nice.  
Alot of the moped Sears sold were Puch made in the late 60's and 70's.


----------



## slick (May 23, 2010)

Ok this one said Austria on the hub as well as Syria on the brake arm? It has a three speed with no shifter? It's not a skiptooth but has to be old? I don't know but i'm considering adding it to the stable of too many bikes already!!!!!


----------



## ftwelder (May 24, 2010)

do you have any photos?


----------



## Pauliemon (May 28, 2010)

Puch won a world motocross championship or two back in the 70s. On a twin carb 250. I believe the rider was Harry Everts.


----------



## rch427 (Sep 24, 2010)

slick said:


> Ok this one said Austria on the hub as well as Syria on the brake arm? It has a three speed with no shifter? It's not a skiptooth but has to be old? I don't know but i'm considering adding it to the stable of too many bikes already!!!!!




Slick, it says "S*T*YRIA" (not "SYRIA") on the crank, because the Puch factory was located in the state of Styria, which is in the southeast corner of Austria. The location of factory was the city of Graz, the capital of Styria. Your Puch is 100% Austrian, and was part of a big Austrian conglomerate that included the brands Puch, Steyr and Austro-Daimler (sort of like General Motors, comprising Chevrolet, Cadillac, Buick, Oldsmobile, etc.). All of the brands were built in the same factory, but to different levels of finish and detailing, with Puch at the lower end and Austro-Daimler being the most lavish. These had originally been different companies, but merged in the 1920s and '30s.

Steyr-Daimler-Puch got out of the bicycle business in the late-'80s, but they still make guns and car parts.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 24, 2010)

Who bought that bike?  Slick??  It was a 3spd that I thinkyou had to loosen the axle and change gears yourself ie. when you got into the hills. I think it was a fixie also.  Definately worth the hundred bucks or so that it went for.


----------



## bikevet (May 11, 2019)

slick said:


> Ok this one said Austria on the hub as well as Syria on the brake arm? It has a three speed with no shifter? It's not a skiptooth but has to be old? I don't know but i'm considering adding it to the stable of too many bikes already!!!!!



r u sure its not styria on brake arm ?


----------



## Brutuskend (May 13, 2019)




----------



## juvela (May 21, 2019)

-----

Puch catalogue posted online here -

http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/PuchMistral-81(in_German)/ 

-----


----------



## bricycle (May 21, 2019)

I only seen/heard of Puch Motorcycles


----------



## Allrounderco (May 21, 2019)

I had a Puch BMX as a kid - identical to the red one below:




The Mag frame wasn’t so great - came apart where the down tube met the neck. Was able to get it welded, though.


----------

